# H: Deathwing, IG W: Daemons, Ig, Nids, PP



## Hewbear (Jun 29, 2012)

I have a small deathwing army, i think its 30 terminators + FC and Chaplin. I also have 2 leman russ' Im wanting to either sell or trade for:

Metal Chaos Daemons prefebly Nurgle themed. specific models i would like, but im happy with naything if you have it:
2 x The Great Unclean one
1x Nurgle Demon Prince
piles of plaugebearers and nurglings.

Any Tyranids
Any guard bar russ tanks

can post pics on request

get in touch im looking for a quick trade/sale


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Are the Leman Russ variants or the standard LRBT?


----------



## Hewbear (Jun 29, 2012)

One is a standard LRBT with HB/LC the othe is an old style demolisher with metal cannon and with same setup


----------

